# Iguana and dog



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a female igana about 3 ft long. She doesnt live in a cage instead she has a nice little table and her very own tree by the window. I got a yorkie puppy a couple months ago and he just wants to play with her. She doesnt like to come and visit me anymore because the second she gets off her table the little bastard is over there barking. She isnt afraid just looks very annoyed and will hit him softly with her tail. Is there any way to get the two to get along? I know he is mostly the problem just wondering if anyone has gone through somthing similar.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well. Having a free roaming reptile of any type generally isn't recommended... However, there's not a whole lot you can do. Iguanas are grumpy animals. That dog is pissing it off. One of these days it's going to end badly, I'm sure. Keep an eye out.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

your either a girl that likes reptiles or a man whos girl brought a POS dog into the house.
Deal with it...


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

He just wants to play I wouldnt call him a POS dog. If you are gonna be a *** and post ***** things take it somewhere else douchebag.. Well anyways.. I was just asking because I know people that have dogs and iguanas that get along just fine. I read online the way to get dog to settle down about a free roaming reptile is to introduce them outside. I dont really see how this would make a difference or would it?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bustin chops there...I never had this situation...the iguana I HAD roamed without anything but fishtanks in the past...I dont see it being good. As little as the dog is he/she could still hurt Iggy...or visa versa


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you don't cage the iguana, the dogs going to kill it eventually. Even though its a small dog, it's a terrier and terriers kill small animals. It's what they were bred for, even little Yorkies.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> If you don't cage the iguana, the dogs going to kill it eventually. Even though its a small dog, it's a terrier and terriers kill small animals. It's what they were bred for, even little Yorkies.


The guy i got the pup from had 3 yorkies and an iguana freeroaming. How does he do it? I just dont get it. When i picked the dog up one of his dogs was sitting not 2 feet from the iguana. Guess im gonna have to build a cage.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

the dogs more scared of the ig. If he knew how to approach the iguana i dont think it would be a problem but hes a puppy and he cant control himself. Maybe ill try holding the ig near him while hes tired. Im not too worried about either getting injured because the dog is a p*ssy and the ig will usually flee back to her tree if he gets too annoying.



Bawb2u said:


> If you don't cage the iguana, the dogs going to kill it eventually. Even though its a small dog, it's a terrier and terriers kill small animals. It's what they were bred for, even little Yorkies.


The guy i got the pup from had 3 yorkies and an iguana freeroaming. How does he do it? I just dont get it. When i picked the dog up one of his dogs was sitting not 2 feet from the iguana. Guess im gonna have to build a cage.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats an odd mix? Someoone else actually had a yorkie and free roaming Ig? I would ask him man...As stated above terriors were bred to hunt small animal and vermin. Your Ig is gonna bring out his natural instincts at some point and your going to be pretty upset when you get home one day.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah i better build a cage to be safe. Hes the one that told me to introduce them outside and to lay the yorkie on his back. He said after a while they just lose intrest. This is not the case with my yorkie lol. thanks for the replys guys.


----------

